# 2015Q3 MSI Gaming Notebooks Brochure --- Coming Soon!!!



## rhyansy (Jun 24, 2015)

*scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11538118_1024831540860950_1376791754250432128_o.jpg

*scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/s960x960/1557146_1024831547527616_949372906423850832_o.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtp1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11036801_1024831544194283_7487096230897142261_o.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/t31.0-8/s960x960/10818204_1024831580860946_6965639077635454665_o.jpg

*scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11312846_1024831577527613_6112590479707081374_o.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11169778_1024831574194280_5659727254301789798_o.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2015)

Pricing is still mehh.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jun 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pricing is still mehh.



This would be MRP not the actual cost of the MSI gaming laptops.
Try and have a look at those beast at the nearest store. .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd buy this if it can run Arkham Knight >60 fps on ultra settings, 4k resolution right now.


----------



## nickporwal (Jul 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd buy this if it can run Arkham Knight >60 fps on ultra settings, 4k resolution right now.


 you are asking for too much now for a mere laptop.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd buy this if it can run Arkham Knight >60 fps on ultra settings, 4k resolution right now.



name one laptop that can do that


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

Pricing and service is still a concern for the potential buyer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

nickporwal said:


> you are asking for too much now for a mere laptop.


Its their flagship 300k laptop which costs 3200$ from xotic pc. Talk about overpricing, 3200$ ~= 203k INR. 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> name one laptop that can do that



That was me trolling 

On topic, 980M SLI would be wasted on a 1080p screen. They should've included a 4k IPS screen having 2ms response time with 90% sRGB gamut minimum.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 2, 2015)

Still insanely priced.


----------



## nickporwal (Jul 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its their flagship 300k laptop which costs 3200$ from xotic pc. Talk about overpricing, 3200$ ~= 203k INR.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yup you are right. I don't understand why their laptops are so overpriced. I don't think it cost them that much to build


----------



## iPlay (Jul 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd buy this if it can run Arkham Knight >60 fps on ultra settings, 4k resolution right now.



You simply recommend ppl buying Azom over here but have you actually seen the laptop and reviewed it by your own? Very few ppl have bought Azom and posted review, don't count the reviews posted on their own website. Buying Azom after attractive Specs is just like buying a China / Android phone over *iPhone*. Clevo is good no doubt but you don't know anything about what does this local guys in India make. Its been almost 2yrs and they have not grown at all. No warranty can be considered from them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

iPlay said:


> You simply recommend ppl buying Azom over here but have you actually seen the laptop and reviewed it by your own? Very few ppl have bought Azom and posted review, don't count the reviews posted on their own website. Buying Azom after attractive Specs is just like buying a China / Android phone over *iPhone*. Clevo is good no doubt but you don't know anything about what does this local guys in India make. Its been almost 2yrs and they have not grown at all. No warranty can be considered from them.



Why are you taking the thread OT? I haven't mentioned clevo or azom anywhere in this thread.  
Azom guys don't make anything, they use clevo barebones and customise the laptop as per user's choice. Alienware used clevo barebones until Dell bought it. As far as computers are concerned, specifications count for 80-90% to make a buying decision. That's why you don't see people buying crapple crapbook pro for gaming.

I recommend clevo as mostly people want gaming laptop under 100k. And only a fanboy/noob would recommend a MSI laptop with 950M for 100k instead of a clevo laptop with 970M.

Seriously, buying iphone is a waste of money.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 4, 2015)

These laptops are a joke
Check this- Lenovo Y50-70 Laptop (59-441908) (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD + SSHD(8G)- 39.62cm (15.6)- Win 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Maxwell architecture based GTX 860M 4GB DDR5.. yes MAXWELL, the GM107 version. Now who will have the guts to say that India gets the cheaper variant XD

*Basically  GTX 750ti performance on a Rs 75,000 laptop*.

These ASUS,MSI and Alienware should simply pack their bags and leave India (in the portable gaming scene) Even those try hard Azom will be dumbfounded.

- - - Updated - - -



iPlay said:


> You simply recommend ppl buying Azom over here but have you actually seen the laptop and reviewed it by your own? Very few ppl have bought Azom and posted review, don't count the reviews posted on their own website. Buying Azom after attractive Specs is just like buying a China / Android phone over *iPhone*. Clevo is good no doubt but you don't know anything about what does this local guys in India make. Its been almost 2yrs and they have not grown at all. No warranty can be considered from them.



Ignore that SaiyanGoku..his advices are very risky


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Seriously, buying iphone is a waste of money.



THIS.


----------



## iPlay (Jul 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Seriously, buying iphone is a waste of money.



ROFL.
Now I can understand why you recommend Azom.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

iPlay said:


> ROFL.
> Now I can understand why you recommend Azom.



Have you or anyone here actually RMA'd any MSI laptops to be so sure of their service. Hardly a couple of years back they had packed up their motherboard service centers from India and many reputed shops were advising against buying their stuff. Frankly, most companies' ASS is a joke in India. Even your beloved Apple's.

About Azom, I have personally met with one of their guys since they are based in my city (Kolkata) and they are genuinely nice and knowledgeable people. They are just a small startup trying their best to bring high performance computing within reasonable costs to our country. They don't have a huge marketing budget like MSI to spread their brand awareness and that's what keeps their costs down.



mikael_schiffer said:


> These laptops are a joke
> Check this- Lenovo Y50-70 Laptop (59-441908) (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD + SSHD(8G)- 39.62cm (15.6)- Win 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> Maxwell architecture based GTX 860M 4GB DDR5.. yes MAXWELL, the GM107 version. Now who will have the guts to say that India gets the cheaper variant XD
> ...



Yes, let's give Lenovo a monopoly over the Indian market with their spyware loaded crap so that they can sell their "4k" version of the Y50 for more than a lakh. Oh wait, they are already doing so!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry for crashing the thread, but is that Lenovo Y50-70 the laptop with most powerful GPU + CPU combo in India for 75k, or are there any other alternatives? 

I'm looking for one for web development, lots of multitasking, some occasional gaming and blender (3D modelling and rendering), thus only Nvidia GPUs, so I'd like as much graphics power as possible.


----------



## iPlay (Jul 31, 2015)

Before choosing MSI plz PM me. I have bought MSI Notebook and within 10days of purchase it went for RMA. Still struggling with the RMA issue. Its been more than 20 days since I reported the problem but its not yet resolved.


  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Please take some action regarding this ASAP. I have been calm so far but not any more. It looks like Aforeserve is not taking the matter seriously. Eva is been helpful but that's not enough.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 1, 2015)

iPlay said:


> Before choosing MSI plz PM me. I have bought MSI Notebook and within 10days of purchase it went for RMA. Still struggling with the RMA issue. Its been more than 20 days since I reported the problem but its not yet resolved.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Please take some action regarding this ASAP. I have been calm so far but not any more. It looks like Aforeserve is not taking the matter seriously. Eva is been helpful but that's not enough.





bikramjitkar said:


> Have you or anyone here actually RMA'd any MSI laptops to be so sure of their service. Hardly a couple of years back they had packed up their motherboard service centers from India and many reputed shops were advising against buying their stuff. Frankly, most companies' ASS is a joke in India. Even your beloved Apple's.



Hate to say I told you so. Hope your situation gets resolved soon.


----------



## iPlay (Aug 1, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Hate to say I told you so. Hope your situation gets resolved soon.



Yeah  I should have taken your advise. 
Azom would not have at least sold a faulty machine to me.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking at this thread: 

Also, there are barely a handful of gaming laptop brands to begin with:
Alienware, Clevo, MSI, Gigabyte(Aorus included) and Razer.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> Looking at this thread:
> 
> Also, there are barely a handful of gaming laptop brands to begin with:
> Alienware, Clevo, MSI, Gigabyte(Aorus included) and Razer.



You missed Asus.


----------



## seamon (Aug 3, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> You missed Asus.



My bad.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 14, 2015)

iPlay said:


> Before choosing MSI plz PM me. I have bought MSI Notebook and within 10days of purchase it went for RMA. Still struggling with the RMA issue. Its been more than 20 days since I reported the problem but its not yet resolved.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Please take some action regarding this ASAP. I have been calm so far but not any more. It looks like Aforeserve is not taking the matter seriously. Eva is been helpful but that's not enough.



What's your real name? As you might have seen from email thread, I see to it that all are carried out well. Aforeserve is third party service partner, MSI's staff Eva has been there as well to help all the way. If you have any concerns, we're very reachable. Will not talk about other brands here as the forums have so many trolls to begin with. In future, will not post anything related to MSI here. If you need help, reach MSI India Facebook instead.


----------



## iPlay (Aug 14, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> What's your real name? As you might have seen from email thread, I see to it that all are carried out well. Aforeserve is third party service partner, MSI's staff Eva has been there as well to help all the way. If you have any concerns, we're very reachable. Will not talk about other brands here as the forums have so many trolls to begin with. In future, will not post anything related to MSI here. If you need help, reach MSI India Facebook instead.



You are replying to very old post.
And I have mentioned in post that Eva was helpful but Aforeserve ? Have you went to all the mail trail ? Shall I post it here ? I had to mail them 4-5 times to get one reply and even call them to reply on mail so please don't talk about good service from Aforeserve. They damaged by board while replacing and tried to fool me saying the board was damaged due to Display issue after replacing with new Display and said that I had to wait for more weeks till they arrange a new board, if Eva ( MSI Staff ) been not there then I would have not got a replacement, they would have simply replaced each and every part of my brand new laptop.

P.S: MSI is trying their best to provide good service but 3rd Party Service partner Aforeserve is messing with it. [ From my experience ]


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 17, 2015)

iPlay said:


> You are replying to very old post.
> And I have mentioned in post that Eva was helpful but Aforeserve ? Have you went to all the mail trail ? Shall I post it here ? I had to mail them 4-5 times to get one reply and even call them to reply on mail so please don't talk about good service from Aforeserve. They damaged by board while replacing and tried to fool me saying the board was damaged due to Display issue after replacing with new Display and said that I had to wait for more weeks till they arrange a new board, if Eva ( MSI Staff ) been not there then I would have not got a replacement, they would have simply replaced each and every part of my brand new laptop.
> 
> P.S: MSI is trying their best to provide good service but 3rd Party Service partner Aforeserve is messing with it. [ From my experience ]



We understand the deficiency of Aforeserve after service, that's why Eva and me intercepted to get the service done as it should have been. Hope you can know our pain as well as we're so hard working on the sales and marketing end, but to be defeated by this. We have sold to many happy customers, and as electronics there is no perfect even under our technology now, it's sad that it has to been you to have the outlier. Finally, thank you for being patient again. If you need anything, you can reach MSI directly.


----------

